# Best shop in NYC?



## Eyon (Mar 8, 2011)

Hi RBR'ers.

I am coming to New York from the UK to visit my brother for Christmas from the 22nd Dec onwards. I'm a big road cyclist and MTB'er and am looking to find the very best cycling shop in New York to waste a few hours in.

Not fussed about prices as its unlikely I will be buying anything serious, so I'm not looking for the best priced bike shop, I just want to see some real nice bike bling!

I'll be staying around 42nd street, but of course will travel to see bikes!

Thanks
Ian


----------



## bike981 (Sep 14, 2010)

There's probably better, but for a start you could try Bicycle Habitat in SoHo. 250 and 244 Lafayette St. (they have 2 stores for some reason, about 100 feet from each other).

Take the subway (er, underground) to the Broadway/Lafayette stop and it's about a block or two from there. Bonus: there's also an REI and Eastern Mountain Sports in the same area, which can be fun to browse.


----------



## thatdrewguy (Aug 7, 2009)

This post gave me lots of shop options when I visited in september.

http://forums.roadbikereview.com/general-cycling-discussion/best-bike-shop-nyc-201716.html


----------



## trener1 (Jan 22, 2004)

Agreed in Bicycle Habitat.


----------



## RkFast (Dec 11, 2004)

If you want to window shop, Id say best place is RA Cycles in Brooklyn. They have a lot of nice stuff on the sales floor.


----------



## Sloburu (Mar 23, 2011)

Another vote for bicycle habitat


----------



## jmoryl (Sep 5, 2004)

Lots of great things to do in NYC, but the bike shops are nothing special, IMO. Unless you are one of the 1%, then you might be able to afford some of the stuff at places like Signature. Nycvelo and R&A are worth stoping at if you are in the vicinity. I order a lot of my bike stuff from the UK (Ribble, PBK, etc.)!


----------



## RkFast (Dec 11, 2004)

jmoryl said:


> Lots of great things to do in NYC, but the bike shops are nothing special, IMO. Unless you are one of the 1%, then you might be able to afford some of the stuff at places like Signature. Nycvelo and R&A are worth stoping at if you are in the vicinity. I order a lot of my bike stuff from the UK (Ribble, PBK, etc.)!


My S-Works makes me part of the "1%"??!!??

Dayum....Im rich and didnt even know it! I gots to go find me some poor people to exploit!!


----------



## jmoryl (Sep 5, 2004)

RkFast said:


> My S-Works makes me part of the "1%"??!!??
> 
> Dayum....Im rich and didnt even know it! I gots to go find me some poor people to exploit!!


No, I'm thinking more of the Pegorettis with Di2 and some high zoot carbon wheels = just what you need for posing at the Runcible.

Having said that, even an S-Works is out of the range of what a lot of working people could ever spend on a bike. Being around NYC gives one a warped perspective.


----------



## vipergts (Aug 18, 2011)

That is an interesting perspective. Personally i know plenty of bikers who saved up for a year or two. Purchased last years model of what they have for dirt cheap because the shops wanted to make space for the new stuff. Definitely not 1%. Just patience and persistence on saving up for what you want.


----------



## dnmoss (Jun 27, 2008)

If you have a bike and just need tune-ups and such try Mark Purdy at IFixByx - Shares space with Chad Butts who does fittings and coaching for EnduranceWerx.


----------



## RkFast (Dec 11, 2004)

jmoryl said:


> No, I'm thinking more of the Pegorettis with Di2 and some high zoot carbon wheels = just what you need for posing at the Runcible.
> 
> Having said that, even an S-Works is out of the range of what a lot of working people could ever spend on a bike. Being around NYC gives one a warped perspective.


Posing at the Runcible is fun, though...admit it. 

And I work...how do you think I afforded an S-Works to begin with?


----------



## retspih (Mar 1, 2012)

I've heard a lot of good things about BikeWorks, but I can't personally vouch for their work. I did go in yesterday, though, and they were extremely helpful and knowledgable.

Started off with "I have a few basic questions, if you don't mind." and they assured me no question is "basic." It's refreshing to not have uptight pompous douchebags running a shop.


----------

